# Free Camping near Salida/BV?



## csmitty (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, the subject line says it all. I'm new to the area and wanted see if there were some campgrounds boaters used up on the Ark. 

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## gjcarolina (Apr 29, 2014)

The hills across from town and upriver, along the banks. Both are free and a short, but careful for blue lights drive from the distillery and brewery. You can have a whisky drink at the deerhammer (kickin moscow mules) before and after playing at the in-town park features if that's your thing.

That's all I got for around there, which is just fine esp. for convenient access and location but there's surely a lot more around and between the two towns.


----------



## Bulala (May 17, 2014)

There are lots of free spots on BLM land you can find with an easy google search...361 just north of the tunnels has some choice spots if you can snatch one. The rule is essentially that you've gotta move every 2 weeks. The community center has cheap showers (but go super early in the am if you don't want to wait in line) and there are some free church dinners on Monday nights in both BV and Salida! 
That should set ya up to get your feet under you


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Browns creek blm between BV and Salida on west side of hwy. free and can camp almost anywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Salida East great Blm campground 5minutes to town


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

There is some excellent camping up Cottonwood Pass and south Cottonwood Creek.

There is excellent riverside camping at #6, with other options at #4, Elephant Rock and Miner's Camp.


----------



## csmitty (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I hope to see some of you on the river around there!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Salida East is a dust bowl- but at least there's all that road noise to lull you to sleep. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

